# egg shells in soap?



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

I would like to add some ground egg shells to make a batch of "scrubby" type soap. Not sure how much per pound of oils to add. Anyone know?
Thanks
Cara


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Make sure the shells are crushed very fine. 

I usually add about 1T ppo (per pound oil) and ajust from there.

corn meal works well also

for a softer scrub, try oat bran


----------



## longhorngal (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks, Cyndi!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

no problem.

Had to edit my previous post from oaK bran to oaT bran!!


----------

